
The end of an era: Internet Explorer drops below 50% of Web usage - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/#!/microsoft/news/2011/11/the-end-of-an-era-internet-explorer-drops-below-50-percent-of-web-usage.ars
======
wglb
Duplicate: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3186471>

